# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Молитвы Господу Вишну

## Vishnu-bhakta

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти молитвы и гимны Господу Вишну Нарайяне. С переводом на русский язык.Стотры, прартханы, и.т.д.Очень нужны для поклонения. Заранее спасибо! Хари бол!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Н А Р А Й А Н А - К А В А Ч А

("Шримад-Бхагаватам", Шестая Песнь, Глава восьмая "Щит Нарайана-кавача", тексты 12-34)

1/12 
ом харир видадхйан мама сарва-ракшам нйастангхри-падмах патагендра-прштхе 
дарари-чармаси-гадешу-чапапашан дадхано` шта-бахух 

Всевышний Господь, восседающий на спине птицы Гаруды, касаясь его Своими лотосными стопами, держит восемь видов оружия - раковину, диск, щит, меч, палицу, стрелы, лук и путы. Пусть он, Верховная Личность Бога, всегда защищает меня Своими восемью руками. Он во всей полноте наделен восемью мистическими силами /анима, лагхима и т.д./ и потому всемогущ. 

2/13 
джалешу мам ракшату матсйа-муртир йадо-ганебхйо варунасйа пашат 
стхалешу майавату-вамано` вйат тривикрамах кхе `вату вишварупах 

Пусть Господь, принявший тело великой рыбы, защитит меня в воде от хищных животных, спутников полубога Варуны. Распространив Свою иллюзорную энергию, Господь принял образ карлика Ваманы. Пусть Вамана защитит меня на суше. Пусть Вишварупа, Господь в Своей гигантской форме, побеждающей три мира, защитит меня в небе. 

3/14 
дургешв атавй-аджи-мукхадишу прабхух пайан нрсимхо `сура-йутхапарих 
вимунчато йасйа махатта-хасам дишо винедур кйапатамш ча гарбхах 

Пусть Господь Нрисимхадева, явившийся как враг Хираньякашипу, защищает меня со всех сторон. Его громкий смех, слышный во всех направлениях, служит причиной выкидышей, у беременных жен асуров. Пусть Господь будет милостив ко мне и защитит в таких опасных местах, как лес и в битве на переднем крае. 

4/15 
ракшатв асау мадхвани йаджна-калпах сва-дамштрайоннита-дхаро варахах 
рамо `дри-кутешв атха виправасе салакшмано `вйад бхаратаграджо `сман 

Непобедимый Всевышний Господь обретается посредством совершения жертвенных ритуалов, и потому Его имя - Ягьешвара. Воплотившись как Господь Вепрь, Он поднял планету земля из под воды со дна вселенной и держал ее на Своих острых клыках. Пусть Господь защитит меня от грабителей на улице. Пусть Парашурама защитит меня на вершинах гор, и пусть Рамачандра, старший брат Бхараты, вместе со Своим братом Лакшманом, защитит меня в чужих странах. 

5/16 
мам угра-дхармад акхилат прамадан нарайанах пату нараш ча хасат 
даттас тв айогад атха йога-натхах пайад гунешах капилах карма-бандхат 

Пусть Господь Нараяна спасет меня от следования без необходимости ложным религиозным системам, пусть он не допустит, чтобы я пал, перестав в безумии исполнять свои обязанности. Пусть Господь Даттатрея, Господин всех мистических сил, защитит меня от падения с пути бхакти-йоги, и пусть Господь Капила, обладатель всех благих качеств, защитит меня от материальноо рабства деятельности ради плодов. 

6/17 
санат-кумаро `вату камадевад дхайаширша мам патхи дева-хеланат 
деварши-варйах пурушарчанантарат курмо харир мам нирайад ашешат 

Пусть Санат-кумара спасет меня от похотливого желания. И если я стану заниматься чем-то неблагоприятным, пусть Господь Хайагрива защитит меня от опасности стать оскорбителем, пренебрегая принесением поклонов Всевышнему Господу. Пусть Деварши Нарада спасет меня от совершения оскорблений во время поклонения Божеству, а Господь Курма - от падения на бесчисленные адские планеты. 

7/18 
дханвантарир бхагаван патв апатхйад двандвад бхайад ршабхо нирджитатма 
йаджнаш ча локад аватадж джанантад бало ганат кродха-вашад ахиндрах 

Пусть Верховная Личность Бога в Своем воплощении, известном как Дханвантари избавит меня от нежелательной пищи и защитит от физических болезней. Пусть Господь Ришабхадева, победивший Свои внутренние и внешние чувства, спасет меня от страха, происходящего от двойственности жары и холода. Пусть Ягья защитит меня от клеветы и от вреда, причиняемого популярностью, и пусть Баларама в образе Шеши защитит меня от завистливых змей. 

8/19 
двайпайано бхагаван апрабодхад буддхас ту пашанда-гана-парамадат 
клких калех кала-малат прапати дхармаванайору-кртаватарах 

Пусть Личность Господа в Его воплощении, известном под именем Вйасадева защитит меня от всех видов невежества, происходящего из-за отсутствия ведического знания. Пусть Господь Буддхадева спасет меня от деятельности, противоположной ведическим принципам, а также от лени, которая заставляет меня в безумии позабыть ведические принципы знания и ритуальных действий. Пусть Калкидева, Верховная Личность Бога, пришедший как воплощение, защищающее религиозные принципы, спасет меня от грязи в века Кали. 

9/20 
мам кешаво гадайа пратар авйад говинда асангавам атта-венух 
нарайанах прахна удатта-шактир мадйан-дине вишнур ариндра-паних 

Пусть Господь Кешава защитит меня Своей палицей в первой четверти дня, пусть Говинда, всегда играющий на флейте, защитит меня во второй четверти дны. Пусть в третьей четверти дня защитит меня Господь Нараяна, вместе со всеми Своими энергиями, а в четвертой - Господь Вишну, несущий диск, чтобы убивать Своих врагов. 

10/21 
дево `парахне мадху-хоградханва сайам три-дхамавату мадхаво мам 
доше хршикеша утардха-ратре нишитха еко `вату падманабхах 

Пусть Господь Мадхусудана, несущий лук, вселяющий ужас в демонов, защитит меня в пятой части дня. Пусть вечером меня защитит Господь Мадхава, явившийся как Брахма, Вишну и Махешвара, а в начале ночи пусть меня защитит Господь Хришикеша. Глубокой ночью /вторая и третья часть ночи/ пусть лишь Господь Падманабха защищает меня. 

11/22 
шриватса-дхармапара-ратра ишах пратйуша ишо `сти-дхаро джанарданах 
дамодаро `вйад анусандхйам прабхате вишвешваро бхагаван кала-муртих 

Пусть Верховная Личность Бога, носящий Шриватсу на Своей груди, защитит меня в полночь после полуночи, покуда не зарозовеют небеса. Пусть Господь Джанардана, носящий в Своей руке меч, защитит меня в конце ночи /в последние четыре гхатики ночи/. Пусть Господь Дамодара защитит меня рано утром, и пусть Господь Вишвешвара защитит меня на рубеже дня и ночи. 

12/23 
чакрам йугантанала-тигма-неми бхрамат самантад бхагават-прайуктам 
дандагдхи дандагдхи ари-сайнйам ашу какшам йатха вата-сакхо хуташах 

Приведенный в движение Верховной Личностью Бога, блуждающий во всех направлениях, диск Всевышнего Господа имеет острые лезвия, имеющие разрушительную силу такую же как у огня уничтожения в конце эпохи. Подобно тому, как пылающий огонь выжигает в пепел траву, раздуваемый ветром, пусть Сударшана чакра сожжет дотла наших врагов в пепел. 

13/24 
гаде `шанти-спаршана-виспхулинге нишпиндхи нишпиндхи аджита-прийаси 
кушманда-вайнайака-йакша-ракшобхута-грахами чурнайа чурнайарин 

О палица в руке Верховной Личности Бога! Ты порождаешь огненные искры, могущественные, как громы и молнии. ты очень дорогр Господу. Я тоже Его слуга. Поэтому, будь милостива ко мне и разбей на куски всех злобных существ - кушмандов, вайнаяков, якшасов, ракшасов, бхутов и грахов. Пожалуйста, рассей их! 

14/25 
твам йатудхана-прамадха-прета-матрпишача-випраграха-гхора-дрштин 
дарендра видравайа кршна-пурито бхима-свано `рер хрдайани кампайан 

О лучшая из раковин, о Панчаджанья в руках Господа, ты всегда наполнена Господа Кришны. Издай же ужасающую звуковую вибрацию, заставляющую трепетать сердца врагов - ракшасов, духов-праматх, матов, пишачей и духов-брахманов с страшными глазами. 

15/26 
твам тигма-дхараси-варари-санйам иша-прайукто мама чхинди чхинди 
чакшумши чарман чхата-чандра чхадайа двишам агхонам хара папа-чакшушам 

О царь остро отточенных мечей, ты служишь Верховной Личности Бога. Пожалуйста, изруби на куски воинов моих врагов. Молю тебя, изруби их на куски! О щит, украшенный сотней сияющих луноподобных кругов, пожалуйста, закрой меня от глаз греховных врагов. Вырви их греховные глаза! 

16-17 /27-28/ 
йан но бхайам грахебхйо `бхит кетубхйо нрбхйа эва ча 
сарисрпебхйо дамштри бхйо бхутебхйо `мбхогйа эва ча 
сарвани этани бхагаваннама-рупанукиртанат 
прайанту санкшайам садйо йе нах шрейах-пратипаках 

Пусть прославление трансцендентного имени, образа, качеств и принадлежностей Верховной Личности Бога защитит нас от влияния планет, метеоров, завистливых людей, змей, скорпионов, животных, подобных тиграм и волкам. Пусть оно защитит нас от духов и от материальных элементов - земли, воды, огня и воздуха. Пусть оно защитит нас от молнии наших прошлых грехов. Мы постоянно в страхе перед этими препятствиями в нашей благочестивой жизни. Поэтому пусть они будут полностью разрушены повторением Харе Кришна Маха-мантры! 

18/29 
гарудо бхагаван стотрастобхаш чхандомайах прабхух 
ракшатв ашеша-крччхребхйо вишваксенах сва-намабхих 

Господь Гаруда, носитель Господа Вишну, наиболее достойный поклонения господин, поскольку он столь же могучь, как Сам Всевышний Господь. Он - олицетворение Вед, ему поклоняются, воспевая лучшие стихи. Пусть он защитит нас от всех опасных ситуаций, и пусть Господь Вишваксена, Личность Бога, защитит на от всех опасностей Своими святыми именами! 

19/30 
сарвападхйо харер намарупа-йанайудхн нах 
буддхиндрийа-манах-пранах панту паршада-бхушанах 

Пусть святые имена Верховной Личности Бога, Его трансцендентные формы, те, кто носит Его /как Гаруда/, и Его оружие, украшающее Его как Его личные спутники, защитят наш разум, чувства, ум и жизнь от всех опасностей! 

20/31 
йатха хи бхагаван эва вастутах сад асач ча йат 
сатйенанена нах сарве йанту нашам упадравах 

Грубое и тонкое космическое проявление материально, но тем не менее неотлично от Верховной Личности Бога, будучи конечной причиной всех причин. Причина и следствие фактически суть одно, поскольку причина присутствует в следствии. Поэтому Верховная Личность Бога, Абсолютная Истина, может уничтожить все опасности любой из Своих могучих частей. 

21-22 /32-33 
йатхаикатмйанубхаванам викалпа-рахитах свайам 
бхушанайудха-лингакхйа дхатте шактих сва-майайа 

тенайва сатйа-манена сарва-джно бхагаван харих 
пату сарвайх сварупайр нах сада сарватра сарва-гах 

Верховная Личность Бога, живые существа, материальная энергия, духовная энергия, творение в целом - все это индивидуальные сущности. В конечном счете, однако, все они составляют высшее единство, Личность Бога. Поэтому тот, кто продвинут в духовном знании, видит единство в различии. Для таких продвинутых личностей украшение тела Господа, Его имя, слава, атрибуты и формы и оружие в Его руках - проявление могущества Его энергий. В соответствии с их духовным возвышенным пониманием всезнающий Господь, проявившийся в многообразных формах, присутствует везде. Пусть Он всегда защищает нас везде от всех несчастий! 

23/34 
видикшу дикшурдхвам адхах самантад антар бахир бхагаван нарасимхах 
прахапайал лока-бхайам сванена сва-теджаса граста-самаста-теджах 

Прахлада Махараджа громко воспевал святое имя Господа Нрисимхадевы. Пусть Господь Нрисимхадева, защитивший Своего преданного Прахладу Махараджу, рыча, защитит и нас от страха всех опасностей, создаваемых везде грозными правителями посредством яда, оружия, воды, огня, воздуха и т.д... Пусть Господь затмит их влияние Своим собственным трансцендентным влиянием. Пусть Нрисимхадева защитит на всех путях, во всех уголках, вверху, внизу, внутри и снаружи!

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Нарайана Сукта

Здесь не поддерживаются шрифты
Как выложить?

Тогда вот так, через ссылку
http://wiki.shayvam.org/%D0%9D%D0%B0...BA%D1%82%D0%B0

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Шри Вишну Сахасранама Стотрам 

Пу:рва Пи:ттика 
(вступительная часть стотры)
ШУКЛА:МБАРА   ДХАРАМ   ВИШНУМ ШАШИВАРНАМ ЧАТУР БХУДЖАМ|
ПРАСАННА ВАДАНАМ ДХЙА:ЙЕТ САРВА ВИГНО:ПА ША:НТАЙЕ: || 1.
О, всепроникающий Господь, облаченный в белые одежды, сияющий как Луна, всезнающий! У Тебя четыре руки, на Твоем лице блаженная улыбка! Я медитирую на Тебя и молюсь «О, Господь, устрани все препятствия на моем пути!» 

ЙАСЙА  ДВИРАДА  ВАКТРА:ДЙА:Х   ПА:РИШАДЙА:Х    ПАРАШШАТАМ\
ВИГНАМ    НИГНАНТИ    САТАТАМ   ВИШВАКСЕ:НАМ  ТАМА:ШРАЙЕ:\\2
Я предлагаю свой поклон Вишваксене! Тому, кто командует войском Господа Вишну и устраняет бесчисленные препятствия!

ВЪЙА:САМ   ВАСИШТАНАПТА:РАМ ШАКТЕ:х ПАУТРАМ   АКАЛМАШАМ|
ПАРА:ШАРА:ТМАДЖАМ ВАНДЕ:  ШУКАТА:ТАМ ТАПО:НИДХИМ || 3.
Я склоняю голову перед Вьясой – кто является сокровищницей покаяния, перед Велкиким сыном Васиштхи, Великим сыном Шакти, сыном Парашары и отцом Шуки.

ВЪЙА:СА:ЙА  ВИШНУРУ:ПА:ЙА   ВЪЙА:САРУ:ПАЙА ВИШНАВЕ|
НАМО: ВАИ БРАМХАНИДХАЙЕ: ВА:СИШТА:ЙА НАМО НАМАха|| 4.
Затем я поклонюсь Вьясе, который является Вишну, и Вишну, который является Вьясой. Снова и снова поклон тому, кто появился на свет в семье Васиштхи.

АВИКА:РА:ЙА   ШУДДХА:ЙА НИТЪЯ:ЙА ПАРАМА:ТМАНЕ:|
САДАИКА РУ:ПА РУ:ПА:ЙА ВИШНАВЕ:   САРВАДЖИШНАВЕ:|| 5.
Я преклоняюсь перед Господом Вишну - кто чист, кто никогда не страдает, кто вечен, кто является окончательной истиной. Перед тем, кто всегда побеждает всех жестоких существ в этом мире.

ЙАСЪЙА СМАРАНА МА:ТРЕ:НА ДЖАНМА  САМСА:РА БАНДХАНА:Т|
ВИМУЧЪЯТЕ: НАМАС ТАСМАИ ВИШНАВЕ: ПРАБХА ВИШНАВЕ|| 6.
Я преклоняюсь перед Ним – Всесильным Вишну, одна мысль о котором освобождает навсегда от уз рождения и смерти. Перед таким влиятельным и всемогущим Вишну, я преклоняюсь.

О:М  НАМО: ВИШНАВЕ: ПРАБХА ВИШНАВЕ:
ОМ намо – преклоняюсь перед Всемогущим Вишну

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Джай!!! Просто нектарные гимны!)))Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Vishnu-bhakta, 
Шри Вишну Сахасранама Стотрам произношение http://yoga-seminars.com/audio/vishnu-sahasranam

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Проще скачать себе несколько альбомов вайшнавских мантр, и слушать себе на компьютере (или даже плеере, телефоне)

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

МР3 - это само собой))) Но мне нужно для чтения во время пуджи.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> МР3 - это само собой))) Но мне нужно для чтения во время пуджи.


Ну по идее, если Кришна - источник Нараяны и Вишну - то не нужны эти другие мантры. Достаточно Харе Кришна махамантры. Ну и ещё - даша-аватара (джая джагадиша Харе всем 10 аватарам)...

Хотя вопрос очень правильный. Эти все мантры ой как нужны - даже больше чем разные христианские молитвы ангелам или христианскому Богу-Элохиму-вегетарианцу...

А что, у вас прям есть божества Нараяны и Вишну? Или просто изображение? Картинка? 

Есть одна, к-рая мне нравится больше других - защитная мантра оружию Вишну. Даже две:

Защитная молитва божественному оружию Господа Вишну - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUQXSrfdvuA
Сударшана аштакам - медитация на оружие Господа Вишну - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjRAO05HL8A

очень красивое исполнение. Там, правда, только перевод - без санскрита. Но есть конечно и санскритские версии в оригинале. Зато с музыкой и визуализацией. Мне очень нравится...

И ещё... Хоть это и из буддизма, но нашёл мантру "разрушающую ад" (Будда - аватара Вишну, так? согласны?)




> Если я подойду к горе ножей, гора ножей сама разрушится;
> Если я подойду к кипящему маслу, кипящее масло само высохнет;
> Если я подойду к адам, ады сами исчезнут;
> Если я подойду к голодным духам, голодные духи сами станут сытыми;
> Если я подойду к Асурам, их злобные мысли сами усмирятся;
> Если я подойду к животным, животные сами достигнут великой мудрости"


Ос особенно нравится что "ады разрушатся, даже если я туда пойду". не знаю что это за мантра такая.
Вот есть фильм о ней/ с ней... Да, на китайском, но там есть перевод на английском - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMRVCdLOHk

Называется "Великая мантра/дхарани сострадания". 




> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я быстро узнать все Дхармы,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я вскоре обрести Око Мудрости,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я быстро переправить всех живых существ [на берег освобождения],
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я вскоре получить добродетельные искусные средства,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я быстро сесть в Праджня-лодку,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я вскоре выйти за пределы океана страданий,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я быстро успешно реализовать наставления, Самадхи и Путь,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я вскоре взойти на [вершину] горы Нирваны,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я быстро проследовать в дом не-деяния,
> Намо, великий сострадательный Авалокитешвара, да смогу я вскоре соединиться с телом Дхарма-Природы,


Есть версия мантры на санскрите, и .. на китайском :-) 

Бхакти Судхир Госвами Махарадж говорил, что "Кришна - это Будда, а Будда - это Кришна". Так что, думаю, это тоже можно считать вайшнавской мантрой...

Авалоките?швара - бодхисаттва, воплощение бесконечного сострадания всех будд. Далай-лама считается воплощением Авалокитешвары

Далай Лама, кстати, был в ИСККОН. Он выражал почтение Прабхупаде, повесил на его божество гирлянду (есть фото).

Да, это значит, что Авалокитешвара - поклоняется Прабхупаде. Значит Прабхупада тоже может разрушать ад, помочь познать все дхармы, достичь нирваны, усмирить всех асуров и т д...

Извините, немного не по теме. Но именно эти мантры мне на практике больше всего пригодились... Другие могу тоже поискать

----------


## Ruslana

(«Подобно тому, как распространяющийся по небу солнечный свет доступен невооруженному глазу обычного человека, так и высшая обитель Господа Вишну всегда доступна взору мудрых и сведущих преданных. И, поскольку эти досточтимые прозревшие брахманы могут видеть эту высшую обитель, они способны открыть ее другим»)

ом тад вишнох парамам падам
сада пашйанти сурайо дивива чакшур-ататам
тад випрасо випанйаво джагривамсах
саминдхате вишнор йат парамам падам

(«Кришна – трансцендентное облако вечности, знания и блаженства. Кришна – изначальный Господь. Кришна – высшая личность. Кришна – корень всех жертвоприношений. Кришна – исполнитель всей деятельности. Кришна –творец травы каша, изначальный повелитель, главный Господь и объект поклонения. Кришна не имеет начала, нерожденный и находится внутри всего и вне всего. Я желаю достигнуть этого Господа, несущего благо всем. – Кришна Упанишад, Риг Веда»).

ом кришно ваи сач-чид-ананда-гханах
кришна ади-пурушах
кришнах пурушоттамах
кришно ха у кармади-мулам
кришнах са ха сарваих карйах
кришнах кашам-крид адиша мукхйа-прабхух пуджйах
кришно ‘надис тасминн аджандантар-бахйе
йан мангалам тал лабхате крити

(«Я есть обряд, Я – жертвоприношение, воздаяние предкам, целительная трава, трансцендентное воспевание. Я – масло и огонь, и подношение». – Бг 9.16)

ахам кратур ахам йаджнах
свадхахам ахам аушадхам
мантро ‘хам ахам еваджйам
ахам агнир ахам хутам

----------

